# cell starter box plans



## comb (Jan 12, 2006)

just wondering if anyone has plans for cell sarter i do have marla spivaks book . does anyone have simple plans thanks in advance


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

Here's some descriptions. Not exactly plans...
http://www.bushfarms.com/beesalleymethod.htm#swarming_box
http://www.bushfarms.com/beesbetterqueens.htm#The Starter Hive
http://www.bushfarms.com/images/BQPg46.jpg
http://www.bushfarms.com/beesqueenrearingsimplified.htm#TheSwarmBox


----------



## tecumseh (Apr 26, 2005)

are you asking about a swarm box since cells can be started in any size box?

ususally when someone sezs swarm box... I think a half size box (capable of holding 5 frames made from a one foot board (which is actually more like 11.5 inchs in width). you could of course build a swarm box using illinois depth or shallow depth frames. so a swarm boxs is typically you standard depth box plus 2 inches (added to the bottom of the box).


----------



## comb (Jan 12, 2006)

yes i did mean swarm box. thank you michael bush your site is awesome . i have also watched your queen rearing video thanks again


----------



## HVH (Feb 20, 2008)

comb said:


> yes i did mean swarm box. thank you michael bush your site is awesome . i have also watched your queen rearing video thanks again


The Spivak manual has the plans as you probably know. What is wrong with her plans? I built the same one and it works really well.


----------



## comb (Jan 12, 2006)

nothing wrong with marla spivaks plans just looking to see what else was out there lazy i guess thanks for your response tecumseh


----------



## tecumseh (Apr 26, 2005)

sounds more like brain storming than lazy to me.... and you are most welcome.

good luck with the queen rearing...


----------

